# Blue Ridge WMA or any mnt WMAs



## jlt4800 (Apr 29, 2012)

Anybody hearing any birds?Dawson Forrest is dead.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if the jones creek check station is open to sign in and get your yellow slip?


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't think the check station is there anymore.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 14, 2012)

NorthGaHunter said:


> Don't think the check station is there anymore.



I think that area is NF now correct?  Anyone know what the new border for blue ridge wma looks like now?


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Nov 14, 2012)

Its just national forest now.  Blue ridge is now only the upper portion. I can't think of the road number but I think the boundary would be the road that runs east/west along from cooper gap to winding stair gap and goes sin little further.  The check station is over at rock creek.


----------

